# Array ausgeben



## Freak2k (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

bin relativ neu in PHP und brauch kurz hilfe 

ich suche ein stück code, welche mir die Elemente eines Arrays in der Form

Key = Value 

ausgibt...
(hab sowas schon gefunden...finde es aber nicht wieder..sry)

danke!


----------



## hpvw (15. Juni 2005)

[phpf]print_r[/phpf]
[phpf]foreach[/phpf]


----------



## shockshell (15. Juni 2005)

print_r() gibt dir das komplette Array, inkl. Struktur aus.

Sonst:

while(list($k,$v)=each($array)){
echo $k.'='.$v;
}


----------



## Ben Ben (15. Juni 2005)

Nett ist auch noch var_dump() Nutze ich persönlich lieber als print_r() aber das ist geschmackssache.


----------

